# Five arrested in anti-terror raids across Melbourne



## Retired AF Guy (17 Apr 2015)

Breaking news from Melbourne Australia; five men arrested on terrorism related charges. Re-produced under the usual caveats of the Copyright Act.



> Five arrested in anti-terror raids across Melbourne
> 10 minutes ago April 18, 2015 12:01PM
> 
> FIVE men are in custody after police launched counter-terrorist raids across Melbourne in the early hours of this morning.
> ...



 Article link


----------

